# HPS and Temperature



## oldhippiedad (Nov 9, 2009)

Completing my planning for my first grow.  I have been reading the forum and other sources for many hours.  I understand the quantity of lights required.  But, I have a question about HPS temps. My grow will be in the basement.  I live in the great lakes area.  During the winter, we keep our house thermostat at between 68-72F.  The basement is a few degrees cooler.  Currently, I am looking at whether I want to go with a cabinet or do it under the basement steps.  Just wondering how much heat is generated with HPS.  I am hoping that it is just right to keep the grow area at an appropriate grow temperature?  Any input would be appreciated.  I will get a temp/humidity device for some testing once I get started.  Does my question may sense?
:watchplant:


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2009)

air circulation helps, heat will depend more on the size of lamp, but it will more than put out enough heat. plants actually like it a little cooler, in the low 70's with the lights on. it is actually one of the secrets to larger buds. good luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2009)

Good air circulation is the key. Keep a themostat in the room and try and keep your temps in the low 70,s if ya can. The plants love 65 to 75 degrees. Especially if it is HYdro Grows.:hubba:


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 9, 2009)

Then again, plants with genetics from the mid-latitudes are grown in hot, moist conditions and some varieties like that combo. My plants are thiriving in a steel cabinet where the temps stay between 75* and 90* at all times out in the garage and they are only under fluoros and cfl's. 

Like said, air movement means alot. Circulation as well as in/out to renew.
You should be fine. Weed is hard to kill. Good luck!


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

OldSkool said:
			
		

> Then again, plants with genetics from the mid-latitudes are grown in hot, moist conditions and some varieties like that combo. My plants are thiriving in a steel cabinet where the temps stay between 75* and 90* at all times out in the garage and they are only under fluoros and cfl's.
> 
> Like said, air movement means alot. Circulation as well as in/out to renew.
> You should be fine. Weed is hard to kill. Good luck!



:yeahthat:

genetics play a role too.... my widow, i hate to admit, can tolerate growing with temps between 85-95F and still give a pretty good yield.... it's not as good as with the lower temps, but some strains can tolerate the higher temps....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2009)

You need ventilation regardless.  Plants need a constant supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on.  What is the sq footage of the space you are going to use and the size of your HPS?  Is the hood air coolable (is that even a real word  )?  Basements generally stay considerably cooler than main levels unless you have your furnace and water heater in your basement.  I wish I had a basement to grow in--IMO, they are a great place to grow.


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 9, 2009)

My og likes 65-70


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I wish I had a basement to grow in--IMO, they are a great place to grow.



you and me both....


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Nov 9, 2009)

I live in your region. under my basement stairs is 3'x3'x 70".  I have a 600w Hps cool tube.  424 cfm fan. 3  4" dryer ducts for ventilation. No problem keeping it under 80 with 45% rh. Just finishing up a 40"x40"x86" flowering room, hps will move to there. Smaller room to be veg. area. You gonna have fun... and get pissed off some to lol. GL


----------



## oldhippiedad (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you on some of the questions you posed especially THG.  I had some minor surgery and just getting caught up with a number of things.  Anyway, the available space under my stairs has a footprint of 60" x 36" with a height of 76".  We rent our home (single family dwelling).  I have known our landlord for many years and he is ok with the 420.  However, I do not want him knowing of my plans.  Therefore, I do not want to get into any construction (adding walls) so I am leaning to a tent approach.  My hot water tank and washer/dryer is approx 15 feet from the stairwell. I all ready have two dehumidifers for the basement that keep it quite dry.  

I can easily fit a 3x3 footprint tent in the area.  But I am leaning to a 4x4 tent for greater capacity.  If I go 4x4, some of the tent will stick out on side of the stairwell.  However, I can hide the tent with storage boxes, old cabinets,etc.  On the access side of the tent, I can use some old lightweight cabinets and empty storage boxes that I can easily move on a daily basis for access to the garden.

Right now, I am looking at a 400w HID from HTG supply.  HTG has a store within driving distance so it is no problem for me to take a short trip.  I have some relatives about 20 minutes from the store, so I can make a trip to see them then travel to the store.

The 400 watt HID I priced used a 4 sided reflector that is not air cooled.  Based on what I have read, I probably need to upgrade to an air cooled hood?  Your comments please.  

Also, in studying the many indoor grow pics with tents, I have noticed that some growers only have ductwork coming out of one side of the hood only.  While other growers have duct work coming out of both sides the hood.  Assuming that ductwork coming out of one side only means they are pulling hot air from the entire tent and exhausting it to the outside of the tent?  Assuming that ductwork coming out of both sides of the hood means that cool air is being pulled from outside the tent, through the hood, and then being exhausted?  Your comments please?

A couple more questions on the HPS size.  Based on the information I have read, a 400HPS seems adequate for a 3x3 footprint tent.  But not sure, if the 400HPS is adquate for a 4x4 footprint. 

I have also seen some tent grow pic where a non cooled hood is used.  Perhaps these were smaller lights.

My ultimate goal is to have 6-8 plants.  

I have not yet decided to start with some bagseed for learning purposes or go directly to the Northern Lights that I plan on starting with.

If the recommendation is to go with a air cooled hood, then it will add cost to my startup budget by adding a quality fan and hood.  But, I want to do this right the first time and avoid re-work or disappointment after starting. If I have to wait a month or so to obtain additional funding, then so be it.  

I have asked lots of questions and thanking you all in advance for the guidance.  I will surely have more questions.


----------



## oldhippiedad (Nov 28, 2009)

One thing I forgot.  Will be a soil project.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey there Old Hippie!

A 400 watt HID will not be sufficient for a 16 ft/2 area.  A 600 watter would be much more effective for that space and 6-8 plants.

My suggestion would be to start with the bagseed and work out all your bugs first, then go with your good genetics.

Good luck to you as you embark on this wonderful journey!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2009)

Agree with BBFan on the light--a 400W will light a 3 x 3 space, you will need a 600W for a 4 x 4 space.  I highly recommend an air cooled hood.  You are going to need some kind of intake and some kind of exhaust.  You will most likely be able to use a passive intake, but will need a fan (s) for the exhaust.  Ventilation is one of those individualized things--it really needs to be set up for your specific conditions.  

I would recommend getting some kind of known quality genetics rather than starting with bagseed.  Part of this is the proliferation of hermies, but also, I think you have an advantage if you know what you are growing.  Start with a strain that is easy to grow.  Your bagseed could be something that is very hard to grow or very nute sensitive.  It could take 14 weeks to flower.  Good genetics are not expensive.  You will most likely spend around $500-$100 setting this up--spend another $50-75 on some good genetics and know what you are getting.


----------

